# What the hell is a "Sussy Baka"



## Play3r (Sep 23, 2021)

Baka is stupid/idiot in Japanese and some little kid like 8-12 yrs old just called me it
It made me mad. 
I know "sus" is from Among Us but idk about "Sussy"


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 23, 2021)

You
But really it's a play on sus. So basically the same thing. Makes it sound more UwU


----------



## Muttmutt (Sep 23, 2021)

Just some weird shit teens and kids are saying lol. I honestly couldn’t tell you what it actually means.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 24, 2021)

Guessing that they (kid) didn't like you steamrolling them while playing FortNite?


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 6, 2021)

'Sussy baka' is just a joke phrase playing on the most recent 'cringe' memes with no real weight or meaning. Chances are, if someone's calling you that, they're just saying it because it's funny and not because they're trying to insult you. It's not like a slang term that has an actual definition


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 9, 2021)

At this point, sus is the new "arrow in the knee"


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 22, 2021)

Probaly when they say "sussy" they refer to the word suspicious.
Which would turn it into "suspicious idiot" which the most likely take from among us and how people tend to botch some games as the imposter, and how it could of been an insult to the losing party and then transferred to other mediums.


----------

